# Welcome Back Amberjack



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Rode out to the Avocet this morning and picked up a couple nice AJ's. Then dove a couple of spots closer in. Seas were less than a foot and the vis was great! Will post some video later.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice job!!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

How deep did you dive to shoot these fish?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Avocet is like 120 to the bottom with 40 ft of relief


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Bobby, we all know what really happened here...... :thumbup:


----------



## The Drizz (Apr 11, 2011)

HAHA nice photoshopping! Cracked me up.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the love Steve!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Anytime! Nice AJs, btw.


----------

